# Comfortably Numb guitar solos w/tab



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey all,

Just so you know I did a close up video of the guitar solos from Comfortably Numb. It includes TAB so if you dig Floyd perhaps this is up your alley.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyostY3l4lrJ_t-gbFNEsrw?feature=guide

Cheers!


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Have always looked forward to your posts here ...... and now have something new from you to look forward to. 

Nice job ..... excellent site.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for taking the time to do the lesson and post! looks like there is some good stuff on your site...Cheers!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nicely done. Just where do you get the time? When you get the bugs worked out (I read your list), it'll be even better. I like your site too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice, Nice, very nice. I look forward to seeing and listening to more from you on your site.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, and Mooh time is a big problem for me.. And it led me to push this piece out faster than I would have liked. There is one pretty pitchy bend in there I would like to have back! But oh well, it is what it is. I am going to do more only with an improved process. I like to be productive so it feels good to get things out.

Cheers all


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for doing these! 
One request.. Could you also provide supporting info like keys, scales and positions for the various parts? 
I've never been able to follow tab all that well and I've always had a problem simply copying what I see even with slower solos. It's like trying to grab a leaf out of a wind storm sometimes! Also, for those of us stuck in the "pentatonic box" it can be confusing when someone strays into other scale patterns.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey, glad you dig and thanks for the input.

What I will most likely do with these is do an associated blog entry... perhaps even a second one with analysis of what is going on and perhaps a download of the tab. A lot of this is sadly time dependent and there never seems to be enough of it. I will definitely keep your requests in mind... some people seems to want to know more about the tones too... so perhaps I will include a gear run-down. 

Take your time with it. Pause the video and learn the lines with the tab. Then watch the hand for specifics. (edit: I just added the scans of the tab sheets to the blog entry, so you can download and print them from there.)

There is really no "other scales" being used in the second solo. It is all pretty much Bmin Blues (pentatonic with the added b5). When he goes up the neck it is just higher octaves of those same notes. He mostly focuses on hitting the chord changes as they pass. Giving it some really strong drama in the resolutions. He is a master of that. The slow bends are tricky - even for advanced players - so there is truly something for everyone in this which is why I did it first.

For the first solo I did an analysis of it and there is a link to that on my blog entry. So check that as well.


----------

